# Kochi Honesuki



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2013)

Kochi 150mm Kurouchi V2 Wa-Honsuki (double bevel)... what do you guys think?







(coming soon to the website...)


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I should see it in person...


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2013)

i think you should too... havent seen you in way too long


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Gravy Power (Apr 28, 2013)

curse you Broida! 

Dammit. Ok I'll take one.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2013)

shoot me an e-mail


----------



## eto (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a winner, especially for us left handed folk.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2013)

that was the idea


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 29, 2013)

Dam that is sweet. I can see a problem with keeping them stocked up.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm already worried based on the response so far via e-mails twitter and facebook


----------



## 77kath (Apr 29, 2013)

I want one.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Jon, double bevel but still fairly asymmetric? Looks nice.

Cheers!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2013)

nope... as close to 50/50 as one can get by hand


----------



## cclin (Apr 29, 2013)

JBroida said:


> nope... as close to 50/50 as one can get by hand



so, it is more like Petty with Honesuki profile??.....like gyuto with Kiritsuke tip!?


----------



## r_icke (Apr 29, 2013)

Great looking knife!

I've spent the last couple of days (well, parts of them really) looking for double bevel honesukis, and it turns out there are not a whole lot of them, and definitely not with wa handles. 

Any info on price for this beauty?


----------



## JVoye (Apr 29, 2013)

looks great. I need one.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2013)

i think its going to be $205... based on demand so far, i'm not even sure if this first batch is going to make it to the website... i'm trying to get pics done this week though.


----------



## franzb69 (May 1, 2013)

i like them as well. if only i didn't just buy an ipad. lol.

hopefully i can get one in the future if there's more of these coming.....


----------



## labor of love (May 13, 2013)

im guessing its probably going to be a while before these go up on the site? bummer.


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2013)

Just trying to find time to take pics


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got one of these during my shop visit with Jon yesterday...excited to get home and put it to use! Handle is on the biggish side, felt great even with my relatively small hands. Bit of flex near the tip with the distal taper...need to get it in hand and turn big things into small things!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Just got one of these during my shop visit with Jon yesterday...excited to get home and put it to use! Handle is on the biggish side, felt great even with my relatively small hands. Bit of flex near the tip with the distal taper...need to get it in hand and turn big things into small things!



are you a lefty Zwiefel? I am, so I've considered picking up a Kochi Honesuki in the past. My only real apprehension is that that particular honesuki appears pretty large in photographs and I worry about how well it can get into tight spots for poultry work( im sure its fine though). Please tell us (or atleast me) how well it performs.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 23, 2014)

Yup, I'm right-brained! the other reason I was attracted to it is that it seems considerably more versatile than a standard 1-bev honesuki...and I don't do a lot of boning these days. I'll do some knife porn once I get it into action.



labor of love said:


> are you a lefty Zwiefel? I am, so I've considered picking up a Kochi Honesuki in the past. My only real apprehension is that that particular honesuki appears pretty large in photographs and I worry about how well it can get into tight spots for poultry work( im sure its fine though). Please tell us (or atleast me) how well it performs.


----------

